# Which S&W Revolver model?



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

Being primarily an auto shooter, I'm a bit of an ignoramus when it comes to wheelguns. But I do like some of them and have two revolvers, a S&W 60 SS and this nickel plated S&W in .38 Spl., apparently manufactured in the late 50s or early 60s, which I inherited some years ago. The original wooden grips were too small for me, so I replaced them as shown. Anyone recognize this model, and do you think it will take +P .38 Spl loads, given the apparent production era?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Did you look for a model number? It's extremely difficult to tell from a photo. Numbers are usually located on the bottom of the butt of the frame. Some revolvers also have the serial number located on the inside of the frame, in the yoke area.


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

Doh! The replacement grips cover the bottom of the butt. I'll have a look. Thanks.


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

The type and serial number on the butt: K 23***6. No listing of the model itself.


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

From what I could learn after an online search of Google graphics, etc., it appears to be a Combat Masterpiece Model 15-3, nickel plated.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

If it is a 15-3 it will say that on the yoke.


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

I didn't see 15-3 on the yoke, just the serial number (?) 88**7, with another 7 underneath. So it's not a 15-3 as I erroneously thought. It also has a pinned barrel.


----------



## Loupgarou (Oct 7, 2009)

It is a K-38 Combat Masterpiece, accordng to Jim Layton at The Firing Line Forums. The serial number K 239*** dates it to 1955. When S&W began assigning model numbers around 1958 it became known as the Model 15.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Be safe and call S&W CS with the serial number. They can tell you the model, year of manufacture and proper ammo to use safely. No guessing involved.


----------

